# Canon C100 Mk iii - Release Date and Requested Features



## Mariandvd (Mar 30, 2018)

Canon needs to update C100 line to make it up to date and portable at the same time. They have a new version of Digic procesors now, can add touch screen focus, better codecs than the old Avchd. C-Log2 is welcome, 10bits 4.2.2, All-I compression and many new features. Also the display and interface menu seems old even comparing to Canon Xa10 that i have. 4k it is not a must in this camera because we have C200. I want to upgrade to a new C100 or C200 in the future because i want to be able to grade the footage. If i don't want to buy the C200 as it what shoud i do? I may well go to the new Sony, Panasonic tech. Any news about a NAB 2018 release?


----------



## dp3294 (Apr 24, 2018)

I suspect the C200 *is* the C100M2’s upgrade.


----------



## Mariandvd (Apr 24, 2018)

dp3294 said:


> I suspect the C200 *is* the C100M2’s upgrade.


I will be renting and testing C200 soon on a live event, shooting indoor and outdoor. 
I tested C300 Mkii and i think it is a great camera. The image quality and the codecs make it a powerfull camera. I only tested MXF 410mb - 10bit 4.2.2 in 1080p - 25p and found it to be great for color grading.
I find C300 Mkii a little to sharp on the closeup shots for my taste with Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM . 
I suspect that C200 Raw to be more sharp than C300 Mkii but i don't want that.
I like the compressed MXF from C300 Mkii. For weddings a new C100 with technology from C200 and C300 is a must. It can be done and people deserve it. People choose to buy from Canon and deserve top quality products. Olso Canon C200 should get Prores Raw out to external recorders. Now Sony Fs5 ii has it, next Blackmagic Poket 4K.
Time has past and technology is moving forward Canon, small, lightweight, portable is the way to go. 
Still no rumors on the C100 Mkiii. C100 Mkii is old tech now, even if the image is good. 
C200 does not justify the cost, because C100 Mkii looks a better option when the budget is limited. 
Look at Nikon D800 when it came out it had excelent picture quality. Even today it a great photography camera. Now we have D810 and D850 at almost the same price.


----------

